# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  What do you sound like? :P

## Koalafan

So for this thread just post a recording of your voice! You can go to vocaroo.com and do a recording if you want (or youtube, etc..)  ::): 

Ill start us off! :: 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0aW9iPWzBaw (bah I hate the sound of my voice lol)

----------


## Koalafan

^
Thank you!!!  :Celebrate: 

You should of done one! :b

----------


## L

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LmqhGHSko2



 ::

----------


## L

Oh dear - here is me 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RUCDuIPpGo

----------


## Koalafan

> Oh dear - here is me 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RUCDuIPpGo



Awesome!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Koalafan

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LmqhGHSko2



 :Mega Shock: !!

----------


## est

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YLj743jeIL

----------


## jsgt

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YLj743jeIL



Sounds like the beginning of a death metal song. What was happening there?

----------


## est

I was reading poetry I had written. The other element was a ferret crying.

----------


## WhopperKing

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyyT7Xg6KD

This is what I sound like, so here we go.  ::):

----------


## grimmnaux

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YLj743jeIL



Couldn't hear your voice at all. But loved the 'noise'

----------


## grimmnaux

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyyT7Xg6KD
> 
> This is what I sound like, so here we go.



Dayumn! You sound smooth bruh  ::  I wouldn't have guessed that was what you sound like looking at your profile pic, no offense.

----------


## grimmnaux

> Oh dear - here is me 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RUCDuIPpGo



Why didn't you eat the cereal without milk? I like to eat dry cereal  :Snack:  . Cute voice!

----------


## grimmnaux

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LmqhGHSko2



TweeTweeTweeeTweeTweee Twee TweeeeTwee tweetweee knowwhatimsayin'  :8):

----------


## WhopperKing

> Dayumn! You sound smooth bruh  I wouldn't have guessed that was what you sound like looking at your profile pic, no offense.



Lol. Thanks. I'm actually half Black.  ::):

----------


## grimmnaux

> Lol. Thanks. I'm actually half Black.



Ah! Half-Black, half-Asian?

----------


## jsgt

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyyT7Xg6KD
> 
> This is what I sound like, so here we go.



 ::  Yay, another person that says "ya'll"! Very clear voice and you sound laid back

----------


## WhopperKing

> Yay, another person that says "ya'll"! Very clear voice and you sound laid back



Lol. I'm actually half Black, by the way.  ::D:

----------


## jsgt

> Lol. I'm actually half Black, by the way.



Like Parakeet mentioned, you have a voice for radio or commercials or something similar. 

I need to get out the cam and record a video(no mic) of my voice...and I'll say ya'll too!

----------


## Chantellabella

How cool is this thread or what?? Well, here's my voice

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mFZYHMkM9w

----------


## Coffee

> How cool is this thread or what?? Well, here's my voice
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mFZYHMkM9w



Ahh your accent! So awesome. 

I need to do this thing at some point soon.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ahh your accent! So awesome. 
> 
> I need to do this thing at some point soon.




Naw!! I don't have an accent!  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Aww I love this stuff. I just stalked all your voices. I love you all. *cries* I feel like we're SO CLOSE...  :: 
Ahem!
I have a cold but eventually I'll get my voice in here. =p

----------


## Koalafan

> How cool is this thread or what?? Well, here's my voice
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mFZYHMkM9w



Love it!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## plethora

everyone sounds so wonderful! this is a little nerve wracking, but I suppose I could record how I answer the phone at work, using my phone voice. I can't think of anything else to say.

----------


## Coffee

> everyone sounds so wonderful! this is a little nerve wracking, but I suppose I could record how I answer the phone at work, using my phone voice. I can't think of anything else to say.



You can say, "Coffee, I need my fix of you every single morning. I know you're bad for me but I'm so addicted to you and I just can't stay away". That's not weird.

----------


## plethora

um.....I'll wait until there's no one in the room but us, my coffee, my own, my love.

----------


## Coffee

> um.....I'll wait until there's no one in the room but us, my coffee, my own, my love.



 :;):  works for me babycakes

----------


## plethora

who knew coffee could be this sexy?

----------


## est

Oh .....

that's hawt. Too hot to drink.

----------


## plethora

how do you post a link in this thing?

----------


## plethora

http://vocaroo.com/i/s05VYikaMPkQ

----------


## plethora

oh.

----------


## est

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05VYikaMPkQ

----------


## plethora

that chin looks like a festering scrotum. anyway, here goes nothing:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1O3YTP1LCjb

----------


## Coffee

> that chin looks like a festering scrotum. anyway, here goes nothing:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1O3YTP1LCjb



Hahaha oh yeah! <3

----------


## est



----------


## Coffee

^ you know it baby. 

I'm trying to get my mic to work but it's making me sound like a robot at the moment. But I will post as soon as I get it fixed! Then you can all hear the sexiness of coffee. It'll keep plethora up all night.

----------


## WineKitty

Am I the only person without microphone capability??  This makes me want to go out and buy one though.  Great to hear all the voices (and for once they AREN'T in my head..hahahaha!) ;b  ::D:

----------


## jsgt

> How cool is this thread or what?? Well, here's my voice
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mFZYHMkM9w



Wow, your enthusiasm is contagious!  :Celebrate: 





> that chin looks like a festering scrotum. anyway, here goes nothing:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1O3YTP1LCjb



Now I can put a voice to your default pic!

----------


## Ont Mon

http://vocaroo.com/i/s05EW4JUNFCK

 ::  Sheeeeiiit

----------


## shelbster18

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05EW4JUNFCK
> 
>  Sheeeeiiit



Nice accent.  ::D:

----------


## Ont Mon

> Nice accent.



Thanks for listening  ::D:

----------


## Coffee

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05EW4JUNFCK
> 
>  Sheeeeiiit



In OSTRALIA! Love the accent, Ont Mon.

----------


## Ont Mon

> In OSTRALIA! Love the accent, Ont Mon.



 ::D:  I Shoulda said 'Straya. I'm such a fail bogan  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05EW4JUNFCK
> 
>  Sheeeeiiit



I love your accent!!! Very cool! That was a great voice recording.  ::):

----------


## Ont Mon

> I love your accent!!! Very cool! That was a great voice recording.



Glad you liked it  ::):

----------


## Chocolate

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05EW4JUNFCK
> 
>  Sheeeeiiit



Noice  ::D:

----------


## Ont Mon

> Noice



Yusss :grin:

----------


## Skippy

I'm too lazy to record myself. Anyone wants to hear me, they can find me on cam in chat! =]

----------


## ShyOne

What a fun thread D: . I'm to nervous to post.

----------


## jsgt

Ugh...I never knew I sounded so country. This is pretty embarrassing, but here it is anyway. First and only take...


http://youtu.be/rP1Osw8yGyU

----------


## JustAShadow

^ Your video is set to private.  ::(:

----------


## jsgt

> ^ Your video is set to private.



Ok, I changed it to unlisted.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I laughed too hard at this one to not post it.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DpkXPmoTTr

Moving on
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Yrvk7WXhdK

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ugh...I never knew I sounded so country. This is pretty embarrassing, but here it is anyway. First and only take...
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/rP1Osw8yGyU



That's cool to hear AND see you!  ::):  I don't think you sound country. Maybe it's because we're both from the South and we're used to the accent.





> I laughed too hard at this one to not post it.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DpkXPmoTTr
> 
> Moving on
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Yrvk7WXhdK



I think both takes were really cute.  ::):

----------


## Yossarian

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JadKVn4a8e

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I think both takes were really cute.



Heh, thanks chantelle. 





> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JadKVn4a8e



The suspense! Where were you reading that from?

Also, now I know how to pronounce "Yossarian."  :Tongue: 





> Ugh...I never knew I sounded so country. This is pretty embarrassing, but here it is anyway. First and only take...
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/rP1Osw8yGyU



Nothing to be embarrassed about! That was a nice, friendly hello.  ::):

----------


## Yossarian

> The suspense! Where were you reading that from?
> 
> Also, now I know how to pronounce "Yossarian."



It's the opening paragraph from The Naked and the Dead. I wanted to read something so I wouldn't have to improvise. Yep, or Yoss for short, hah. I assume that's how it's pronounced; I've never heard anyone else pronounce it.

----------


## jsgt

> That's cool to hear AND see you!  I don't think you sound country. Maybe it's because we're both from the South and we're used to the accent.







> Nothing to be embarrassed about! That was a nice, friendly hello.



Thanks you two! I had a feeling my accent killed this thread, but cheers to Illusion for it's revival, and for giving me a laugh at that first recording!  ::

----------


## whatsername

Why not. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XWw3IYmccK

----------


## Dan

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WwIKZ33QjC

----------


## Daniel C

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WwIKZ33QjC



Your accent is awesome!  ::D:  

I made this one for a similar thread on SAS. Please be a bit nice to me.  :: 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s11qtbPSMIoP

----------


## Koalafan

Everyone sounds awesome!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Why not. 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XWw3IYmccK



Hello  ::): 
Nice to hear you.




> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WwIKZ33QjC



Hi, Dan. I can definitely agree with this forum being more comfortable. A whole lot more, actually. It's hardly even comparable in my eyes. 

You're very well-spoken.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Why not. 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XWw3IYmccK



You sound so sweet!  ::): 





> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WwIKZ33QjC



Your accent is awesome!! I think it's fun too to hear everyone's voice.





> Your accent is awesome!  
> 
> I made this one for a similar thread on SAS. Please be a bit nice to me. 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s11qtbPSMIoP



I love it!! It's so great to hear your voice, my friend! Knuffels!!





> Thanks you two! I had a feeling my accent killed this thread, but cheers to Illusion for it's revival, and for giving me a laugh at that first recording!




Naw!! You don't look like a thread killer.  ::):

----------


## MrQuiet76

I spent about half an hour trying to find the damn microphone on my laptop so I hope this is worth it lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IyII6KJCvF

----------


## AussiePea

Great thread, everyone seems so well spoken as well!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bIh7qarZ6P

----------


## whatsername

> Hello mile:
> Nice to hear you.



Nice to hear you as well! It's always interesting to hear how everyone sounds. Nice voice  ::): 





> You sound so sweet!



Haha, thanks. You sound really nice too btw. 





> Great thread, everyone seems so well spoken as well!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bIh7qarZ6P



Your accent is awesome.

----------


## est

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KXhqmC7tCP

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1stnahtzY4o

----------


## Rawr

http://vocaroo.com/i/s14zJnM7AjQP 

 :Ninja:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I spent about half an hour trying to find the damn microphone on my laptop so I hope this is worth it lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IyII6KJCvF



Your voice souinds like you could be a radio DJ! Very cool!





> Great thread, everyone seems so well spoken as well!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bIh7qarZ6P



I love your accent!!





> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KXhqmC7tCP
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1stnahtzY4o



That was an awesome take. It was neat that you spoke for awhile. I could really picture you just talking face to face.





> http://vocaroo.com/i/s14zJnM7AjQP



I love your southern accent!!! I'm from the south but your South Carolina twang is so cute!

----------


## Rawr

> I love your southern accent!!! I'm from the south but your South Carolina twang is so cute!



Thanks! What's funny is that I'm often asked where I'm from even though I've lived here my whole life. They think I'm from somewhere that's more 'Southern' I suppose. I am starting to see a lot of Northern folks around here nowadays.

----------


## stargirl

Here I am: http://vocaroo.com/i/s10Wo5axFm9R

----------


## Marleywhite

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Nwsqg9IWyI

----------


## Sagan

Poor quality. Holly crap I sound like a dork.

----------


## The Wanderer

I want to do my voice, but people are always down here , I'm a bit embarrassed to do it with anyone around

----------


## Trendsetter

Was very nervous doing this, here goes: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1EWQeMtw1yw





> Here I am: http://vocaroo.com/i/s10Wo5axFm9R



Sounds nice, stargirl!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Here I am: http://vocaroo.com/i/s10Wo5axFm9R



Not only do you finally show up, but I get to hear your voice. Very cool! Welcome again to the forum!





> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Nwsqg9IWyI



Thanks for posting your voice! All you ladies sound so sweet.





> Poor quality. Holly crap I sound like a dork.



Your video says it's private so it didn't show up.  ::(: 





> Was very nervous doing this, here goes: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1EWQeMtw1yw
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nice, stargirl!



It's so great to finally hear your voice, my friend!

----------


## Sagan

Dorkness

----------


## Duke Silver

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gHLiRcaFlL

My boredom is greater than my anxiety haha

----------


## Fallen18

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0stzVVKk837

Alrighty well this wasn't the best of time's to make video considering I already have a really low voice as a girl, add a cold & a cough on top of that and you just have UHJGHJHJHK but I just wanted to say merry christmas anyway......even though it's late and I only say it like twice in like a over a minute recording.  I'm sorry for the coughing I tired to cover it in my arm.....but it apparently didn't work to well. And just saying I don't say peace ever but I was nervous  >_<  I also sing badly when I'm nervous.

----------


## Rawr

> Was very nervous doing this, here goes: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1EWQeMtw1yw



FINALLY I know what you sound like! Love your voice!

----------


## Anteros

> Was very nervous doing this, here goes: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1EWQeMtw1yw
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nice, stargirl!



 It's so nice to hear what you sound like!   

You have a very nice voice, I love the accent!  :Hug: 

This thread is so much fun, everyone sounds great!  

 Maybe I'll post, maybe.  I need to get past my 'maybes.'   ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Dorkness




You sound great and I hear no "dorkness" at all.  ::):  Although I'm not sure what dorkness would sound like.  ::  But even if I did know what dorkness wound like, that wouldn't be the way you sound. You sound like an awesome, well spoken guy.





> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gHLiRcaFlL
> 
> My boredom is greater than my anxiety haha



You sound like you have a British accent. You don't post where you're from on your profile. Wherever you're from, your accent is very cool!  ::): 





> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0stzVVKk837
> 
> Alrighty well this wasn't the best of time's to make video considering I already have a really low voice as a girl, add a cold & a cough on top of that and you just have UHJGHJHJHK but I just wanted to say merry christmas anyway......even though it's late and I only say it like twice in like a over a minute recording.  I'm sorry for the coughing I tired to cover it in my arm.....but it apparently didn't work to well. And just saying I don't say peace ever but I was nervous  >_<  I also sing badly when I'm nervous.



Omgosh, your song and voice are so cute! I love how you kept on talking because it's easier to get the picture of somebody talking right here when they talk awhile. Very cool and very brave to also sing for us. It was great.  ::):

----------


## Fallen18

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gHLiRcaFlL
> 
> My boredom is greater than my anxiety haha



haha aw I'm guessing Irish or something like that  ::): 





> Omgosh, your song and voice are so cute! I love how you kept on talking because it's easier to get the picture of somebody talking right here when they talk awhile. Very cool and very brave to also sing for us. It was great.



 ::  thank you I think my voice is far from cute more nasally sounding lol but thanks girly  :Hug:

----------


## Zyriel

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ea5XVM5Z2N

----------


## Anteros

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ea5XVM5Z2N



 Awwwww, so glad to finally hear what you sound like!   You have a really nice voice - kind of reminds me of Vincent Price a little, which is really cool!  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

This thread requires revival. However I'm in bed and shall not be the one to revive it. 

Coughcoughsomebodypostplskthx

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Maybe, but probably not.

----------


## Koalafan

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JxXCly9OrF


 :Paranoid:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Woot, Koalafan with the balls of steel.  ::  Tonight I shall listen and post.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> This thread requires revival. However I'm in bed and shall not be the one to revive it. 
> 
> Coughcoughsomebodypostplskthx



Get outta my head I was just thinking about doing this. o_O

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Get outta my head I was just thinking about doing this. o_O



Nuh uh! It's warm and cozy in here. Quick, think of funny things, I'm getting bored in here  :Poke:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JxXCly9OrF



 :Celebrate:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Nuh uh! It's warm and cozy in here. Quick, think of funny things, I'm getting bored in here



You're a high maintenance mind hijacker!  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Koalafan

> 



 :hide:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



 :Hug: 

Get out from underneath that chair!  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> Get out from underneath that chair!



 :Hug:  You should do one!  :Celebrate:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> You should do one!



I will eventually. I don't know why this is completely terrifying but it is. D:

----------


## Koalafan

> I will eventually. I don't know why this is completely terrifying but it is. D:



Aww its understandable! An Illusion sound bite might be too much awesome for this board to handle!  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I will eventually. I don't know why this is completely terrifying but it is. D:



I believe we need to make another...

Deal.  :mask:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Aww its understandable! An Illusion sound bite might be too much awesome for this board to handle!



Well, it did handle it once. I'm sweating a little just thinking about it. D:
It doesn't make any sense why this would bother me. You can record as many times as you want, and I've done it before. Thanks for making sense, anxiety! 




> I believe we need to make another...
> 
> Deal.



Challenge. Accepted. 

 :mask:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Challenge. Accepted.



IT. IS. ON.

I'm busting out my fancy microphone (Blue Yeti) for this. I just gotta find something worth saying first.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> IT. IS. ON.
> 
> I'm busting out my fancy microphone (Blue Yeti) for this. I just gotta find something worth saying first.



I don't have a fancy mic.  ::(: 
I'm pretty sure I had to buy a mic just to reply to a Vocaroo thread on the place that shall not be named eons ago. Ah, found it - piddly little hunk of plastic haha. It'll do. 

And I totally skipped over how awesome of a microphone name that is. xD

----------


## GunnyHighway

> And I totally skipped over how awesome of a microphone name that is. xD



It's a giant silver tube of awesome. My dad also asked me if that was for a girlfriend I was hiding from them since it's kinda...phalically shaped. (I guess that's what dads do, embarrassment = #1 goal) Anyways, I promised myself I'd only do one take of it and not delete it over and over.

For those of the faint of heart, don't listen to this one. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Tg3eIDMNhI 
For the others, listen to this one. (My phone went off midway through that..whoops) http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SxJMDsJMiK

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> It's a giant silver tube of awesome. My dad also asked me if that was for a girlfriend I was hiding from them since it's kinda...phalically shaped. (I guess that's what dads do, embarrassment = #1 goal) Anyways, I promised myself I'd only do one take of it and not delete it over and over.
> 
> For those of the faint of heart, don't listen to this one. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Tg3eIDMNhI 
> For the others, listen to this one. (My phone went off midway through that..whoops) http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SxJMDsJMiK



*Google image search* Yep, it is indeed phallic!

Hah, I just noticed your current mood. How fitting. That's what happens when I eat chocolate too. =o

Must you always beat me to these deals? I'm thinking I'll post maybe tomorrow. Way to call me out. >.<
 :shake:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Way to call me out. >.<



Hey now, you're the one the had to be all bold and say "Challenge. Accepted.". Could have just said, "Challenge accepted", and it'd be all cool and friendly and stuff. But what you said...that was it. THE GLOVES WERE DROPPED.  ::  

(Just bugging you though)

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Hey now, you're the one the had to be all bold and say "Challenge. Accepted.". Could have just said, "Challenge accepted", and it'd be all cool and friendly and stuff. But what you said...that was it. THE GLOVES WERE DROPPED.  
> 
> (Just bugging you though)



I stand by my words. There will be blood! I mean, er...words. There will be words. Soon. Tomorrow. Quite possibly.  ::

----------


## Kirsebaer

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JxXCly9OrF







> It's a giant silver tube of awesome. My dad also asked me if that was for a girlfriend I was hiding from them since it's kinda...phalically shaped. (I guess that's what dads do, embarrassment = #1 goal) Anyways, I promised myself I'd only do one take of it and not delete it over and over.
> 
> For those of the faint of heart, don't listen to this one. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Tg3eIDMNhI 
> For the others, listen to this one. (My phone went off midway through that..whoops) http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SxJMDsJMiK



both of you sound good!  :lock:  such friendly voices

I feel like posting mine too but hearing my voice in recording makes me cringe so bad

----------


## Kirsebaer

here we go:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZK6YHijDfP

 :hide:

----------


## toaster little

> here we go:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZK6YHijDfP



I love it!  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

> here we go:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZK6YHijDfP



You sound adorable Kirse!  :Celebrate:  Glad to hear what you sound like  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> here we go:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZK6YHijDfP



Aww yay! I love your accent.  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jGLYTgGNaw

Sorry for the low quality.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jGLYTgGNaw
> 
> Sorry for the low quality.



The deal gods have been appeased. :mask: 

It's weird, usually when I see someone's face I kinda think they'd have a certain kind of voice. Usually I am wrong. I am glad to say I was not wrong this time.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> The deal gods have been appeased.
> 
> It's weird, usually when I see someone's face I kinda think they'd have a certain kind of voice. Usually I am wrong. I am glad to say I was not wrong this time.



Good. You don't want to anger the deal gods.  ::): 
I'm _always_ wrong when I guess things about people. Guess that's why I stopped doing it! Especially when it comes to age, I always guess way too young.

----------


## SmileyFace

A video segment I made a few years ago for a broadcast journalism course I took:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> A video segment I made a few years ago for a broadcast journalism course I took:



Wait, you mean you don't look like grumpy cat? Everything I know is wrong.  :Tongue: 
Great job on the broadcast. I could never attempt anything like that. And you're super cute too, btw.

----------


## L

I love this thread - you guys all sounds really cool. I did a new, one take unscripted recording. I sound so babyish I think. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P6GvNuy4ez

----------


## James

I agree, you guys sound awesome!  GrumpyCatFan you did a great job on that broadcast.  I could never, ever do something like that, no how, no way.

----------


## Koalafan

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jGLYTgGNaw
> 
> Sorry for the low quality.



Aww you sound as awesome as ever!  ::D:  I do remember you posting a couple of videos back in the day but its always good to hear from ya!  :Celebrate: 





> A video segment I made a few years ago for a broadcast journalism course I took:



That is awesome!  :Mega Shock:  And I agree with Illusion! You don't sound grumpy at all! False advertising!  :Crossed Arms: 





> I love this thread - you guys all sounds really cool. I did a new, one take unscripted recording. I sound so babyish I think. 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P6GvNuy4ez



Nice to hear from ya Lasair!  :Celebrate:  I think this is the first time Ive heard your voice  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> It's a giant silver tube of awesome. My dad also asked me if that was for a girlfriend I was hiding from them since it's kinda...phalically shaped. (I guess that's what dads do, embarrassment = #1 goal) Anyways, I promised myself I'd only do one take of it and not delete it over and over.
> 
> For those of the faint of heart, don't listen to this one. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Tg3eIDMNhI 
> For the others, listen to this one. (My phone went off midway through that..whoops) http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SxJMDsJMiK



Just give your dad a bop on the head for asking that!  :bopa:  Both recordings are great by the way!  :Celebrate: 

Come one AS keep them coming!  :boogie:

----------


## SmileyFace

> That is awesome!  And I agree with Illusion! You don't sound grumpy at all! False advertising!



LOL false advertising?

And thanks, everyone!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I love it!



 ::$:  glad to hear!





> You sound adorable Kirse!  Glad to hear what you sound like



Right back at ya, my dear Koala friend!  :: 





> Aww yay! I love your accent.



Glad to hear that!  ::  From now on your brain will probably conjure up a Brazilian accent every time you read my messages  :Giggle: 





> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jGLYTgGNaw
> 
> Sorry for the low quality.



I love the way you sound and your sense of humor  ::D:  Why is it that the coolest people always live far away from me??

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I love this thread - you guys all sounds really cool. I did a new, one take unscripted recording. I sound so babyish I think. 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1P6GvNuy4ez



I don't think you sounds babyish, you sound sweet. ^_^




> Glad to hear that!  From now on your brain will probably conjure up a Brazilian accent every time you read my messages 
> 
> I love the way you sound and your sense of humor  Why is it that the coolest people always live far away from me??



Shanks, Kirs! And yes I will probably do that when I read your posts now.  :Tongue:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Not particularly happy with this recording, should have waited until there was no one else in the house so I could feel less inhibited, and I never noticed how much I hiss when I make an S sound. I don't have any filters to put in front of my mic either, unfortunately. Maybe I'll do another one at some point.  ::\: 

I didn't know what to say, so I just picked random quote from George Carlin.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1UjIQqNviJd

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Not particularly happy with this recording, should have waited until there was no one else in the house so I could feel less inhibited, and I never noticed how much I hiss when I make an S sound. I don't have any filters to put in front of my mic either, unfortunately. Maybe I'll do another one at some point. 
> 
> I didn't know what to say, so I just picked random quote from George Carlin.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1UjIQqNviJd



I think you just had a lot of S words to say. Don't over think it, you sound fine.  ::): 

Great quote, too.

----------


## Sagan

Love this thread. Everyone sounds great! GrumpyCat awesome job. No way I could do something like that!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I love this thread because hearing everyone's voice makes me feel closer to everyone.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

I suppose I should post something hmmmmmm IDK

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I suppose I should post something hmmmmmm IDK



You and Chantellabella both need to get something posted!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> You and Chantellabella both need to get something posted!



 :Agreed:

----------


## Sagan

I will post something in the next day or so. I hate my voice ugh.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm cringing big time as I post this, but I think it's important for exposure. If I don't do it again and again I'll never get used to it.
Oh, I accidentally stopped recording before I was done talking.Sorry about that! I'll probably make another one another day

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ryumg5ZsOm

----------


## Koalafan

> I'm cringing big time as I post this, but I think it's important for exposure. If I don't do it again and again I'll never get used to it.
> Oh, I accidentally stopped recording before I was done talking.Sorry about that! I'll probably make another one another day
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ryumg5ZsOm



Awwwww!!!  :Celebrate:  Always great to hear ya! And yea listening to a recording of yourself is always awkward...hope it gets better  :Hug:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Awwwww!!!  Always great to hear ya! And yea listening to a recording of yourself is always awkward...hope it gets better



Thank youuu  ::$:  I'm glad you liked it, makes me feel less embarrassed  :Kiss:

----------


## GunnyHighway

I feel the best way to overcome the fear of posting the recording, is to just flat out not listen to it after you record it. Glad to hear you managed to get another one up!

----------


## Koalafan

> Thank youuu  I'm glad you liked it, makes me feel less embarrassed



Aww you're very welcome Kirse! I think I might post a longer video soon  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Still loving that accent, Kirs. ^_^
Kudos for facing your fear and trying it out again!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I feel the best way to overcome the fear of posting the recording, is to just flat out not listen to it after you record it. Glad to hear you managed to get another one up!



Thanks for your comment, Gunny! hm not sure I'd be able to post it without listening to it first. I'm too paranoid,I always need to check if I'm at least intelligible  :Tongue: 





> Aww you're very welcome Kirse! I think I might post a longer video soon



awww do it please!  ::D: 





> Still loving that accent, Kirs. ^_^
> Kudos for facing your fear and trying it out again!



aww thank you, Illusion!  :Kiss:  I'm glad someone likes my accent. I used to feel really self-conscious about it but now I can tolerate it .. If you could hear me speak french or danish, you'd hear the exact same accent.. lol there's no running away from my "brazilianness"  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Post moar!

----------


## meeps

me having a riveting conversation with my cat

http://vocaroo.com/i/s075yH2JtkOl

----------


## GunnyHighway

Your cat is freakin hilarious. I got to talk _at_ my cat a lot, but he never talked back

----------


## Kirsebaer

> me having a riveting conversation with my cat
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s075yH2JtkOl



I loved it!  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

> My mic is out but you can hear me here.



You sound awesome Sagan!!!  :Celebrate:  Nice to hear what you sound like. I don't think Ive ever heard a recording from you  ::): 


Alright! So here's one from me thats a bit longer than 6 seconds lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FrNZ9DYOUr

----------


## Sagan

Thanks man. I was going to use my phone to record something about AS but my roommate is home and I don't want it to be awkward So I just found this odd clip and uploaded it. Ok what the heck.... http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HpVVGsmN47

Hey nice to hear you Koala. Sound good.

----------


## Sagan

Thanks man. I was going to use my phone to record something about AS but my roommate is home and I don't want it to be awkward So I just found this odd clip and uploaded it. Ok what the heck.... http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HpVVGsmN47

Hey nice to hear you Koala. I think this is the first time I've heard ya. Sound confident  ::): 


Oh god I just listened to myself again. Why do I sound like this. ahh

----------


## Kirsebaer

> You sound awesome Sagan!!!  Nice to hear what you sound like. I don't think Ive ever heard a recording from you 
> 
> 
> Alright! So here's one from me thats a bit longer than 6 seconds lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FrNZ9DYOUr









> Thanks man. I was going to use my phone to record something about AS but my roommate is home and I don't want it to be awkward So I just found this odd clip and uploaded it. Ok what the heck.... http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HpVVGsmN47
> 
> Hey nice to hear you Koala. Sound good.



awwww! so great to hear you guys!  :group hug:   No need to feel self-conscious (errrm look who's talking  :Tongue: ) , you guys sound great.. for real!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Grinning like a fool listening to the recent recordings! xD
Everybody sounds great. Stop not liking your voices, ya hear?  :damn kids:

----------


## Yossarian

Here's a recording of me reading an excerpt from Slaughterhouse-Five:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AgB7l5QG7V

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Here's a recording of me reading an excerpt from Slaughterhouse-Five:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AgB7l5QG7V



Yay =D

Nice to hear you again, you sound very friendly. ^_^

----------


## Yossarian

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jGLYTgGNaw
> 
> Sorry for the low quality.







> Yay =D
> 
> Nice to hear you again, you sound very friendly. ^_^



Thanks.

It's great to hear you too, Happ.

----------


## enfield

i hate the sound of my voice :c

and the only thing that kind of consoles me is how many other people hate the sounds of their voices, so maybe its not our voices, its our perception of them. or we're just the crowd that have messed up sounding voices. see, its not that consoling to me because im basically 50-50 on those two possibilities, one of which is bad bad news.

----------

